# Inazuma Eleven English Patch



## yoshimori129 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi! I'm new to GBAtemp. So here's my problem.

I downloaded the newest english patch for Inazuma Eleven. But when I tried to patch it, it says:

xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_INVALID_INPUT

Could you help me here? I mean maybe because I downloaded a trimmed Rom. *snip* Thanks!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2010)

Rename the ROM so it's the same name as the patch (for example if the patch is named inazuma.xdelta or something rename your ROM inazuma.nds) and try it again.

Also make sure you have the patch, ROM, and patching files all in the same folder.

Oh, and if it's trimmed, download an untrimmed one. And you can't ask for links to ROMs or any type of warez here, it's against the rules.


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 4, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Rename the ROM so it's the same name as the patch (for example if the patch is named inazuma.xdelta or something rename your ROM inazuma.nds) and try it again.
> 
> Also make sure you have the patch, ROM, and patching files all in the same folder.
> 
> Oh, and if it's trimmed, download an untrimmed one. And you can't ask for links to ROMs or any type of warez here, it's against the rules.



There are 3 files on the Patch. The Drop rome here, the xdelta, and the in, which is an XD file.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2010)

yoshimori129 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make a folder, put all that stuff and an untrimmed ROM in there, rename the rom to in.nds, and then drop the ROM in the Drop rom here.


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 4, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> yoshimori129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill try, and sorry for asking a link for the ROM. I'm a still newbie here so I'm not very familiar with the rules.


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 4, 2010)

yoshimori129 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't work either. Is there another way?


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone pease help me in patching Inazuma Eleven!!!! Please!!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2010)

Download this. Put everything in the folder into another folder with the patch and the ROM. Open it up, select the patch and the ROM, then select what you want the patched ROM (output file) to be called. Hit patch or whatever and it should work fine.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 4, 2010)

@Guild: Thank you for your assistance in this matter.

@yoshimori129: Please be more careful about how you ask for files and information.
(Verbal warning only) 

Technically speaking, when you need help like this, we prefer to have them posted in our NDS section, so that the people that can most likely help you can find your thread.
Somewhere such as NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software
 under the section for the flashcart you're using. 
For now I'll be leaving this thread where in your blog, 
but if you decide you would like it moved, PM me and I'll be glad to do so. 

Welcome to GBAtemp, and I wish you luck in finding your fix.


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 5, 2010)

But as I tried patching, it says, xdelta3: not a VCDIFF input: XD3_INVALID_INPUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 5, 2010)

Is the patch an .xdelta or a .dat file?


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 6, 2010)

xdelta


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 6, 2010)

why?


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Download this. Put everything in the folder into another folder with the patch and the ROM. Open it up, select the patch and the ROM, then select what you want the patched ROM (output file) to be called. Hit patch or whatever and it should work fine.




How does this work?


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 6, 2010)

I assume you got This patch.

Just download a *clean* rom (Don't ask for it).

Don't do anything to the rom (If it comes in a .rar file extract that using WinRar)

So, At this point you must have "Inazuma11.zip" and "Inazuma Eleven.nds" (It doesn't matters which name the rom has)

Extract "Inazuma11.zip" to a folder. 

You'll now have 3 files:

"Drop Rom Here.bat"

"in.xd"

"xdelta.exe"

Now, move your "Inazuma Eleven.nds" file to that folder.

Drag and drop it to the "Drop Rom Here.bat" file.

Wait until the cmd window (The black window with white letters) closes.

Now you must have another ".nds"  file in that folder, Use that to play.


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 7, 2010)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> I assume you got This patch.
> 
> Just download a *clean* rom (Don't ask for it).
> 
> ...




I already tried it, but it always say: xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_INVALID_INPUT


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 7, 2010)

Just cause i'm awesome i felt like doing the testing myself too and i found what was wrong, You are using the version 1.1 of the game (Numbered 3715), use the first version (Number 2583).

There you go.


----------



## westarrr (Jul 7, 2010)

is this for inazuma 1 or 2 or 3?

EDIT: please yoshimori, dont do multiple posts in a row.. Type 
	
	



```
[hr][/hr]
```
 to make a straight line, then you can post teh other thing under it...
or just edit your post


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 14, 2010)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Just cause i'm awesome i felt like doing the testing myself too and i found what was wrong, You are using the version 1.1 of the game (Numbered 3715), use the first version (Number 2583).
> 
> There you go.



I will try. Hopefully it works


----------



## yoshimori129 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks westarrr!!! Youre a great help!


----------



## westarrr (Jul 14, 2010)

where did you download the patch for inazuma eleven??


----------



## neji013 (Jul 31, 2010)

thank you for your fantastic work but do you know the game freeze after the stair when we need to chase genji ???
What can we do ?


----------



## bakafox (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi from belgium...I had search for the solution all the night and i finally find how to fix the little crash event after the stair following goenji.

I made this with the desmune emule, switch the graphics option : open Gl -> Softrazer

Pass the event and it would be all right. Test with your no gba emulator to see if it work too.

Right after this event you can switch your graphic option in open gl to have better graphic on the emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry to make a first post like this but i was so glad to find the solution so i was hurry to share him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it will work for anyonelse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God morning now


----------



## Nikhil (Mar 26, 2011)

can you tell me from where can i get inazuma eleven english patch


----------



## yoyoyo333 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey,hope ur doing great im a new member and i have a question to ask: (can drop rom here) Patch Inazuma eleven :Spark/Bomber/The ogre. And please replyi really want to play this game in english


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2011)

God dammit this topic is cOLD.

Just play in Jap. For IE1, use the undub patch. 2&3 aren't, and probably never will be, translated.


----------

